# Newly diagnosed



## Curls78 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi all, 
I am 32+6 weeks pregnant and have only just been diagnosed with GD today.  I have arrived home and don't know how I feel or what I should eat.  I have an appointment with a diabetic nurse booked for Monday morning but don't know how to get through the weekend.  I want to start doing something about it NOW as I haven't got long left to rectify things.  Worried for my baby more than anything else.  He was 3.2 lbs at 28+3 wks and his abdomen was big.  Any words of reassurance or advice would really help.  Feeling very down about it.

S x


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Curls78, welcome to the forum  Try not to worry, although not easy I can imagine. The main thing to bear in mind is that it is all carbohydrate (thinkgs like potatoes, rice, pasta, bread, sweets, cakes ) that will raise your blood sugar levels, so if you want to help yourself over the weekend then try to keep these to a minimum - no need to cut them out altogether, I would just say to keep the portions small and perhaps bulk up your meals with other vegetables. Hopefully, you will get more specific advice on Monday. You could have a look in our food section for some low-carb alternatives to popular meals. 

Hopefully, some of our Mums here will be able to tell you how they went on. Please ask any questions you may have! Have you been given any medication for your diabetes? Do you know what your numbers were that led to your diagnosis?


----------



## Curls78 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi, thanks for replying!  I haven't been prescribed any meds, as I have just had GTT results today, which were 8.4mmols.  I am concerned it is quite late in in my pregnancy and worried about any damage which may have been done.  Cutting down carbs was on my agenda so will do that his weekend.  I already eat whole grain only.  I am so tired and don't know how I will manage the exercise bit this late on!


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Curls hope today was useful for you and you're on track with a plan?

I'm another sort of pregnant diabetic I'm afraid but I do know th?t the worst time for high sugars is when baby's developing, not the after-fully-formed stage.  Your main battle now is just controlling its growth...,

Well, when I say 'just....'

....well worth the effort and not at all easy!  Not long to go now though..... How r u feeling?


----------

